# Where do I find the Serial Number on my new Felt?



## Don4

Trying to register our new Felt's on www.feltbicycles.com, but not sure where to find the serial number, or what it might look like.

Bikes are a 2010 Felt Z2, and a 2011 Felt F3. My first thought was to look at the bottom bracket. There are some numbers there, but not clear if these are the serial numbers.

Both bikes have a nine (9) character code on the bottom of the bottom bracket that starts with an F. But, the numbers look too similar to be a serial number considering the bikes are from different series, and different model years. There are some other numbers there as well, but not sure what they are for.

Want to get these registered, and keep forgetting to ask when I'm talking to my LBS.

Thanks,

-- Don4


----------



## tranzformer

Should be something like F305D0046 etc.


----------



## Don4

tranzformer said:


> Should be something like F305D0046 etc.


tranzformer --

Thanks, that was exactly what I needed.

Nice F1 Team, by the way. How do you like it, and the Di2? And what kind of crankset is that?

Enjoy YOUR ride!

-- Don4


----------



## AnthonyL88

I got the 2011 Felt Z2 and the Di2 is amazing. The Felt F1 should have the Dura Ace crankset.


----------



## tranzformer

Don4 said:


> tranzformer --
> 
> Thanks, that was exactly what I needed.
> 
> Nice F1 Team, by the way. How do you like it, and the Di2? And what kind of crankset is that?
> 
> Enjoy YOUR ride!
> 
> -- Don4


Ha! I wish that was my bike!!!  I found that pic off of a velonews article.


----------

